# Suggest a restaurant please.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Hey forumites. 

I want to take my wife out this weekend, just to congratulate her on her new job and to say thank you...

Now we've only been here 2 months, and haven't gone out a lot. I don't really know where to go. Tired of MOE and Ibn, Festival city is also getting boring. 

Where can I take her , so we can make a day of it? It just has to be a nice "romantic" restaurant (if they serve alchohol it would be a plus). I have the dubai out magazine, and they give some restaurants in there, but i would like to find out from you guys/gals. 

Thank you.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

The BeacOh Bar and Grill at the One and Only is lovely. You are such a nice husband.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

That's meant to be Beach Bar and Grill. Might be too hot to sit outside, but the atmosphere is still beautiful.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Go to Wafi. Vintage (wine bar) for pre-dinner drinks, then dinner at Medzo.

If you want to push the boar out you could also go to Fire & Ice at Raffles


-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion flossie and Elphaba.

flossie, where is the beach and bar grill? Might be too hot now, but sounds ideal once its a bit cooler..

Never thought of Wafi . And never been. so it should be fun. What did you mean by your last sentence Elphaba? I think i do know, but want to make sure. Sorry never heard that expression before.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oops!  I am a rubbish typist (dyslexic fingers!!). I meant 'push the boat out' 


Fire & ice is one of my favourite restaurants, but not cheap. Raffles is next to Wafi by the way. Lots of shops in Wafi, a new 'souk' area and pop into Wafi Gourmet for a few treats. 

Have fun! 

-


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

My husband and i went to a restaurant called Anar (i think) in the Madinat. Its a Persian restaurant and was really unusual (gorgeous food!). I loved the inside which had beautiful cushions/fabrics everywhere. Serves alcohol 
We started in the Wine bar upstairs and then went downstairs to the restaurant. Better to book in advance as was very popular (well, ALL of the Madinat is very popular!) They have a Theatre at the Madinat as well if you are that way inclined! Its a great place to wander around and buy her some nice jewellery.....you would be super-hubby then! Failing that, the Burj al Arab does afternoon tea...at a price.... or there's the beach to make a day of.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you rednikki17.. .The burj is planned for her birthday. 

UNf not the super hubby yet, still on a bit of a budget.  Thank you for the suggestion. Will do that for sure at a later time. Luckily the name is easy to remember...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want to buy jewellery you go to the Gold & Diamond Park. Huge choice and prices are better than in a tourist souk. 

Tell them you are a resident as prices are frequently lower then for tourists and if you spending a lot you can negotiate a little too.


-


----------



## lily (Jul 15, 2008)

i think apart from taking her to dinner u can plan a very small surprise gift for her


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

lily said:


> i think apart from taking her to dinner u can plan a very small surprise gift for her


Are you my wife by any chance?  just too many "coincidences"...


----------

